# LDPATH wird nicht gesetzt ?! [solved]

## tommy_d

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in /etc/env.d einiges, was den LDPATH setzen sollte, z.B.

```

# /etc/env.d/00basic

PATH="/opt/bin"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin"

LDPATH="/usr/local/lib"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

```

nach env.update und source /etc/profile sollte ein 

```

echo $LDPATH

```

doch diesen LDPATH anzeigen, oder?

tut es aber nicht:

```

avalon tlz # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

avalon tlz # source /etc/profile

avalon tlz # echo $LDPATH

avalon tlz #

```

Habe ich da etwas Grundsätzliches nicht verstanden? Die anderen Umgebungsvariablen (PATH etc.) sehen gut aus.Last edited by tommy_d on Mon Dec 28, 2009 7:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Die LDPATH-Variable wird von env-update nur zum Generieren von /etc/ld.so.conf berücksichtigt. Wenn dort also alle Einträge zu finden sind, funktioniert alles, wie es soll.

----------

## tommy_d

Ah, ok  :Idea:  es bekommt also eine Sonderbehandlung. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

----------

